# About latest DXg Screensaver Hack



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm about to install the latest DXgraphite screensaver hack.  Is it possible to preserve the original Amazon screensavers and use some of them along with the custom screensavers?  Where would I find the originals so I could back them up on my computer?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Of course! They're backed up in linkss/backups on the first run .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

NiLuJe said:


> Of course! They're backed up in linkss/backups on the first run .


OK. I followed the directions exactly for with the latest version of the hack for KDXg. I did an Update, ejected the K. Original screen savers are being used. So, hooked up the K again. The new screensavers are there. Disconnected again and did a Restart this time. Same result. The new screen savers are in the linkss/screensavers folder, including the welcome screensaver named "you can delete this...". There are no original screensavers in the backups folder, only two folders named 600x800 and 824x1200 and original screensavers are still appearing, none of the new ones. What did I do wrong? KDXg is at version 2.5.5.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

All of the screensaver images I downloaded are .png files, not .jpg.  Does that make a difference?  Could that be why they're not showing up?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

My guess would be you're missing something somewhere in the linkss folder, or it's in the wrong place on your Kindle (It's supposed to be in the root of the Kindle, not in the system/ hidden folder like the previous ss hacks). (Assuming the update of the *_install.bin of the hack was successful)

(If you're using the latest version of the hack (0.9.N), you can check the logs (;dumpMessages), but given what you described, I'm pretty sure it's as simple as something misplaced/misspelled/missing )

And, no, that's not it, actually, PNG files are (in this case) usually the best choice (lossless, greyscale already dithered @ 16 shades of grey). [And even if you had a corrupt file in the folder, it would show up as a blank screen or a messed up image]


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Now, how stupid am I?  I had installed the screensaver hack on my K2us and was confused.  I'm doing it on my KDXg now and forgot to do the jailbreak first.  Did it the proper way this time and worked like a charm.  I shouldn't do these things late at night.  Thank you.

Now, I want to be sure how to create the "random" file.  Can I copy and paste the auto file and just rename it to "random"?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

^^

Yep, copy/paste & rename the auto file should do the trick, if Windows doesn't automagically add a weird file extension . (Restart your Kindle to take the randomization into account ).


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

All working well now.  Thank you so much.


----------

